# Orchestratum Ominous- Project SAM Symphobia Colors Orchestrator



## dcoscina (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice library. Like the low basses patch in particular. A little more flexible genre wise compared to the Animator lib (though I like that one too!)

https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/ominous-orchestratum


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2013)

dcoscina @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Nice library. Like the low basses patch in particular. A little more flexible genre wise compared to the Animator lib (though I like that one too!)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/ominous-orchestratum


Nice!


----------



## Steve Martin (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi David,

sounds great!! I'm definitely going to buying this to add to my project sam libraries.

It's a wonderful evocative piece of music! 


Thanks again for sharing your music David. 

best regards,


Steve.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks! I was worried that the major and minor chord would restrict me harmonically but I was able to use the basses legato to create slash chords to move outside that triadic based restriction.


----------



## Steve Martin (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi David,

well that's a really cool idea to use slash chords!

That just opens up some more possibilities also!

thanks for sharing that idea with us :D 

best,

Steve :D


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautiful piece.


----------



## Treppenwitz (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, slash chords and an added color note in the melody can overcome this limitation. I've done that with CineOrch effectively.


----------



## thebluescout (Dec 18, 2013)

Quite pretty. I would love to hear this snippet expanded upon.


----------

